# how to grow algae?



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I've heard of ppl growing algae for their snails. How do you purposely grow algae? My betta has two nerites but her tank has no algae. They are currently eating biofilm but I'd like them to have some algae too.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so I also needed to do this for my otos and daphnia and I found some people take a rock and put it in a small container with aquarium water (just any dirty water after water changes will do). Then they put the container near a window or somewhere that it can get lots of sun. I think if you throw in an algae wafer or maybe some fish food it'll help the algae grow faster. The idea is that the algae will grow on the rock and then you can transfer the rock to the aquarium. That was you don't necessarily have to risk algae outbreaks in your tank. 

The problem is that, I did this, but I only get the algae to grow in the water. But maybe you'll have better luck giving this a shot!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

How long does it take for the algae to appear? I am desperate to find something my snails can eat. I hate that the only thing they have is bio film. I tried spinach, my betta ate it. I tried nasty flake food. She ate that too. I tried sinking pellets, she dug through the gravel and ate every single one. Tonight I turned out the lights and placed blanched zucchini in front of each snail... SHE ATE THE ZUCCHINI. wth.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Jexx said:


> How long does it take for the algae to appear? I am desperate to find something my snails can eat. I hate that the only thing they have is bio film. I tried spinach, my betta ate it. I tried nasty flake food. She ate that too. I tried sinking pellets, she dug through the gravel and ate every single one. Tonight I turned out the lights and placed blanched zucchini in front of each snail... SHE ATE THE ZUCCHINI. wth.


 I had a problem with dust algae in my tank. Thats the kind that stays in the water. 

Here's a recipe for making artificial algae covered stones:

# Separate an egg white from the yolk.
# Mix the egg white and a teaspoon of spirulina algae. ( or ground alge wafer)
# Paint the resulting mixture on a flat rocks.
# Let it dry rock hard.

I found it online. The person was totally dedicated to feeding snails. With fishes that ah, eat anything that is remotely food.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Jexx said:


> How long does it take for the algae to appear? I am desperate to find something my snails can eat. I hate that the only thing they have is bio film. I tried spinach, my betta ate it. I tried nasty flake food. She ate that too. I tried sinking pellets, she dug through the gravel and ate every single one. Tonight I turned out the lights and placed blanched zucchini in front of each snail... SHE ATE THE ZUCCHINI. wth.


Oh wow... She has quite an appetite. It took me about 2 weeks which I guess is a long time :-( But if you think maybe your snails are hungry, you could try putting them in a cup on the tank and then dropping the food in the cup so your betta can't get it but the snails can. At least it ought to save you some time while you get the algae thing started. Hopefully someone else in this forum can show us how to grow algae faster and better! 

On a little side note and in case it makes you feel better, at least your girl actually ate the zucchini... when I had otos and a female betta in my 20 gal, she didn't eat the zucchini, instead, she thought it'd be cute to adopt it and guard it with her life. She just refused to let any otos near it and even slept on it just to be sure :dunno:


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> I had a problem with dust algae in my tank. Thats the kind that stays in the water.
> 
> Here's a recipe for making artificial algae covered stones:
> 
> ...


Huh.... that's super interesting. My otos won't go near the algae wafers but I wonder if I can trick them this way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Huh.... that's super interesting. My otos won't go near the algae wafers but I wonder if I can trick them this way. Thanks for sharing!


No problem. When i was looking for ways to get rid of algae in my tank, I got thousands of ways to grow it. Which I found rather amusing.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I put some rocks from one of the tanks that is already covered in biofilm in some tank water in a glass jar. I put a drop of vitachem in there too. I covered in plastic wrap and poked a few holes (i dunno, i figured it needs oxygen?) Here's to hoping I can grow some algae. I'll have to do the cup thing in the mean while.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> I had a problem with dust algae in my tank. Thats the kind that stays in the water.
> 
> Here's a recipe for making artificial algae covered stones:
> 
> ...


I'll have to try this. How long do you think you can leave this in the tank?


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Jexx said:


> I'll have to try this. How long do you think you can leave this in the tank?


I am guessing you could leave it in the tank for 6 hours. You half to let the egg yoke dry on the stones over night.

Since if you have ever tried to clean off dry egg yoke, it takes forever.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely put things in the window with food for algae to grow.

don't worry, my female bettas eat EVERYTHING too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

